Ask HN: What’s the most clever business model you’ve heard about? - throwawayforX
======
coreyp_1
1\. blood donation, Goodwill, etc. (You asked for "clever", right? I would say
that convincing people to "donate" something, for free, and then selling it
for a profit, is a pretty clever business model.)

2\. Google/Facebook data collection in exchange for "free" services. Very
clever.

EDIT: I'm not meaning to sound cynical, but rather I thought about the
question, & these are the first things that came to mind.

------
JSeymourATL
I admire many of the profiles from the Blue Collar Millionaires show. One
couple stands out, they turned a simple auto tow service in cash making
machine, brilliant >
[http://jacksonville.com/business/2017-01-09/jacksonville-
cou...](http://jacksonville.com/business/2017-01-09/jacksonville-couple-
appear-blue-collar-millionaires)

------
GrumpyNl
Gambling and drugs have great working models.

